# Pickled eggs!



## burdock (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Peter,

My fsh is high (12 at Xmas and 9.5 recently) and my clinic has recommended donor eggs as being my best chance of having a baby. Although I am comfortable with this (apart from the wait!), I wonder if there is any point at all in trying again with my own eggs. I think more than anything I'd always wonder what if?, if I didn't try again, but I know it's an hugely expensive and stressful gamble.

I have had one previous, unsuccessful cycle last summer(with an fsh of about 7, which was normal for me up until Xmas), produced nine eggs, eight were icsi-ed, six fertilised initially, four developed normally and the two best were transferred. the other two weren't suitable for freezing. 

This was on a dose of 150 of merional, upped to 225 for the last few days. I was also on the pill beforehand to regulate my cycle, zoladex for down reg, and switched to nafelerin part way through due to a delay in starting my cycle. At my follow up they suggested no pill or zoladex and start on 225 of whichever drug.

I have also been pregnant once before at 18, but had a termination (could have done with a crystal ball back then!) I was told previously that this would increase my chances, but in light of my fsh I don't suppose it makes a difference now.

One thing I did wonder about though was my age. I'm 26 and remember reading somewhere that high fsh isn't quite so bad when you're younger - or is this complete rubbish?

I know I'm most likely clutching at straws, and that another cycle would be a mistake, but I would really appreciate another opinion, if only for my own peace of mind so I know I'm making the right decision.

Thanks for your help, Stella


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

burdock said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> My fsh is high (12 at Xmas and 9.5 recently) and my clinic has recommended donor eggs as being my best chance of having a baby. Although I am comfortable with this (apart from the wait!), I wonder if there is any point at all in trying again with my own eggs.
> 
> ...


----------



## burdock (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Peter, 

We have one funded cycle left, so I'm going to contact the clinic and talk to them about trying again. I think while there is a chance, I'd regret not taking it.

Thanks again for you help, Stella


----------



## Gaynor (Jul 22, 2003)

Stella,

have you ever checked out www.highfsh.org?

It is informative.

I also understand that certain foods help lower your fsh.

Good luck.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Stella,

I really think you should go back to yor clinic and try again with a different protocol (higher dose? possibly), before giving up on your own eggs. My FSH has been as high as 19.6 but we have had a surprisingly good response on long protocol starting with a high dose and then stepping down the doseage. 


Best of luck

Sammy x


----------

